# Simoniz original



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bought some of the 're launched' simoniz original wax paste on Sunday.
Simoniz has been asked about a few times on the forum and not much forthcoming with info.
Folk have used it in the past and over time as well as products , technique has improved a picture of the latest tin on the right










Had the day off today and tried some on my test wing, seems very forgiving for application, for some odd reason I'm quite excited to try this on a full car.
With much talk of performance vs price being on a kneepoint, I have a feeling this will knock the chit out of your pants 

Following from another thread for the classic GT wax, it indicates that this product is detergent proof and a test on how to discover this

courtesy of our friend Orca

http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/simoniz_gt/DSCF9412.jpg


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Crikey.....haven't seen this stuff for years:lol:
I remeber it being a to remove but maybe the new formula will address that:thumb:
Looking forward to the first full test and some beading pics:wave:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Might try some. Let us know how you get on with it. 

How much was the tin?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nickka said:


> Crikey.....haven't seen this stuff for years:lol:
> I remeber it being a to remove but maybe the new formula will address that:thumb:
> Looking forward to the first full test and some beading pics:wave:


The beading was up there with the rest of the competition, it cure's quickly so a panel or two at a time, if I manage to get a winter holiday , I'm taking it with me to try on a car


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ben_ZS said:


> Might try some. Let us know how you get on with it.
> 
> How much was the tin?


Price was just shy of £8, will defo keep all updated and as you are not too far away , you can even try some of mine :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you buy it in the uk.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

buff not enuf said:


> Did you buy it in the uk.


Halfords :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What about simoniz GT wax is still avaliable in uk ?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm DEFINITELY gonna buy some of this wax, looks a potential bargain!:thumb:


----------



## illyas2k (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope I can get this product here..


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The new tin looks great - retro, yet modern(ised). £8 sounds like a good price pitch - I'll grab some as soon as I can find it.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Now I need someone to make it online for us outsiders.

Remember, I were the one seeking for more info on Simoniz Liquid Waxes I found in a shop here but now the old paste wax ressurects and I am left empty handed


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> The new tin looks great - retro, yet modern(ised). £8 sounds like a good price pitch - I'll grab some as soon as I can find it.


Sometimes in Halfords they don't put all the products on the shelf, ask em to check if they have it in stock, if their computer shows they have any (usually 3) then at the bottom of the shelves there are drawers and thats where I found mine (the guy in the shop didn't even realise the draw was there :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Once again its great stuff and easy to use:thumb:


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool tin

How easy is it to use compared to Collnite 915?

I love my collnite but it is so critical to get it off quickly ish, and get a thin layer, sometimes it takes a little joy out of the job.

I would like something a bit more easy off, and less sensitive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Simmo said:


> Cool tin
> 
> How easy is it to use compared to Collnite 915?
> 
> ...


I have not used Colli, but did try some on my microwave oven and on a test wing, was easy enough to use and cured quickly so it is still a panel or 2 at a time then buff off.
The official re-launch for the product is Feb 2010 and keep an eye out for further products in the range


----------



## illyas2k (Jan 1, 2010)

I've bought some "simoniz vista wax", this is the only simoniz wax I can found here. Doesn't found any helpful information from the packaging.. 
So I have no idea about this "simoniz vista paste wax".


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

whilst browsing our favourite love to hate shop its now been loaded to the website / stock system :

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_763123_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

Please leave some for me!:driver:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet off to Halfruds


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Simmo said:


> whilst browsing our favourite love to hate shop its now been loaded to the website / stock system :
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_763123_langId_-1_categoryId_165527
> 
> Please leave some for me!:driver:


It's a smaller tin than I thought - only 150g. I had in mind it'd be Meg's #16 sized?

Still, it's only £8 so good value I suppose.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I see it classed as 'polish/wax a lot', which is it??!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Sheriff said:


> I see it classed as 'polish/wax a lot', which is it??!


Maxwax is the polish, this is a straight wax product, halfords have it listed incorrectly,


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

They have also listed the weight incorrectly it is a 355g tin i have one at home i got from halfauds the other day.

Only had a quick go with on panel and soo far :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Yoink! I picked up a tin today, but we're still under a blanket of snow. Maybe I can get some spread on car paint tomorrow.

First impressions? Nice tin, maybe a little thin - not as tough as Collinite. Oh, the "tin" is a tin ... and recyclable ... and made in the UK. Good so far.

Click the lid and sniff. Mmmmm ... solventy. Not as solventy as Collinite or any number of lower end engineered waxes and doesn't hide behind an added scent. There's something else in there ... sugary ... toffee ... that's gotta be carnauba. Quick sniff of Dodo Juice Supernatural <homer>slobber!</homer> and back to the Simoniz - yes, that's carnauba alright.

I have high hopes. Good work Simoniz :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Viper said:


> It's a smaller tin than I thought - only 150g. I had in mind it'd be Meg's #16 sized?
> 
> Still, it's only £8 so good value I suppose.


Used to be a bigger tin.:thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Great news to hear it really is a good Carnauba! Even I made my first order, Simoniz Original from Halford's, and I am in Turkey  I hope everything works ok with Aramex and it arrives without a problem.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The tin itself is about M16/26 sized - it's bigger than Collinite 476S (the 9 fl oz tin). It's just that there's less product in it, I suppose. Gross weight is 236ml.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> Great news to hear it really is a good Carnauba! Even I made my first order, Simoniz Original from Halford's, and I am in Turkey  I hope everything works ok with Aramex and it arrives without a problem.


I can smell carnauba in it - how much there is in there is open to question. They could even have engineered the scent ... you never know. I kind of doubt that, since it must be easier just to blend real carnauba with their mix of engineering and let the wax out.

Yeah ... I hope it arrives safe and sound to you in Turkey. Have fun.


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

I really want to try this up against the collinites and the other long lasting waxes I have. But halfords won't ship to Norway. Can't find it on ebay neither. It will be there in a month or so I guess.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't wait to give this stuff a try, could be a proper bargain!


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Do Simoniz have a website or somewhere that I can find an MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) for this product?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.simonizusa.com/business/MSDS/msds.asp

Google "simoniz msds" LOL


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

E46M3 said:


> Do Simoniz have a website or somewhere that I can find an MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) for this product?





Orca said:


> http://www.simonizusa.com/business/MSDS/msds.asp
> 
> Google "simoniz msds" LOL


I have the official Uk one and the one for the new shampoo at costco, the guy said the UK site would be updated shortly (that could mean days) 
MSDS

the product code is SIM0010A, not much on it to see though 

Late edit, the site is updated :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

So, the official scent is "Solvent". From the MSDSes that I have read, this one reads as very cagey over the ingredients, giving only the absolute bare minimum they have to for the purposes of avoiding danger.

I'd still put "Solventy Carnauba" as the scent :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> So, the official scent is "Solvent". From the MSDSes that I have read, this one reads as very cagey over the ingredients, giving only the absolute bare minimum they have to for the purposes of avoiding danger.
> 
> I'd still put "Solventy Carnauba" as the scent :thumb:


 yes there is a sort of chocolately smell beyond the solvent, I would suspect 10-30% like the 3m showshine, but the total ingredients is usually 'secret'


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Simoniz says it uses the same formula as it did before. That must mean it's the same exact wax?


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I have the official Uk one and the one for the new shampoo at costco, the guy said the UK site would be updated shortly (that could mean days)
> MSDS
> 
> the product code is SIM0010A, not much on it to see though
> ...


Thanks Avanti! I was hoping the MSDS might provide some info on the Carnauba content (not that that necessarily makes a difference to the performance of course) as well as the other ingredients.

Is this relaunched wax definitely a dedicated wax/lsp? I had a look on the tin (back label) in Halfords and noticed it mentioned "polish" several times which would suggest that maybe it contains cleaners or abrasives (even if very mild).
Any ideas?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

E46M3 said:


> Thanks Avanti! I was hoping the MSDS might provide some info on the Carnauba content (not that that necessarily makes a difference to the performance of course) as well as the other ingredients.
> 
> Is this relaunched wax definitely a dedicated wax/lsp? I had a look on the tin (back label) in Halfords and noticed it mentioned "polish" several times which would suggest that maybe it contains cleaners or abrasives (even if very mild).
> Any ideas?


It's definately a straight wax, use maxwax polish as a pre wax cleaner, there is /was an msds sheet (it used to be made in Bham) that showed 10-30% carnauba, trouble with an old tin is it may have dried out, I put some white spirit on the contents of the old tin, it softened it up slightly but the colours are different.


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Avanti said:


> It's definately a straight wax, use maxwax polish as a pre wax cleaner, there is /was an msds sheet (it used to be made in Bham) that showed 10-30% carnauba, trouble with an old tin is it may have dried out, I put some white spirit on the contents of the old tin, it softened it up slightly but the colours are different.


Thanks again! 
Think I'll buy myself a tin tomorrow... can't go wrong for £8!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

E46M3 said:


> Thanks again!
> Think I'll buy myself a tin tomorrow... can't go wrong for £8!


It will prolly be March before I can try it properly, but the new tin contents seems promising and easy to apply, I did put some on the wing in the back garden before the snow arrived, this is how it looked as the snow was thawing


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

If it is the same as the original ... erm ... original, then this gives us a little more information as to the ingredients, but not a huge amount more than we know, or could guess: http://www.simonizusa.com/business/images/customer-files/msds/Simoniz Original Car Wax.pdf

Petroleum Hydrocarbon Fraction
Petroleum Hydrocarbon
Carnauba Wax
Paraffin Wax
Kerosene

This MSDS cites a "slight waxy odor".


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> If it is the same as the original ... erm ... original, then this gives us a little more information as to the ingredients, but not a huge amount more than we know, or could guess: http://www.simonizusa.com/business/images/customer-files/msds/Simoniz Original Car Wax.pdf
> 
> Petroleum Hydrocarbon Fraction
> Petroleum Hydrocarbon
> ...


The ingredients are usually listed in order of quantity although that still doesn't tell us much, I will see if I can source the other msds sheet :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I got some play time with the new wax today down the sides of my black car:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/simoniz_original_car_wax/DSCF3081.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/simoniz_original_car_wax/DSCF3094.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd_2010/DSCF3117.jpg

I like the product - it smells really nice, kind of like a _solventy Supernatural_ with a really clear scent of real carnauba and nothing else in there to mask that scent.

Application was easy enough, but ... I should have got a hint from waxing the tin lid last night ... removal was a pig and REALLY needed some buffing.

Shame really, otherwise it was a promising product. We'll see how it fairs. I did have high hopes, but in the end it is a cheap wax and nowhere near the calibre or class of Autoglym HD Wax, to compare to another legacy manufacturer releasing a paste wax.

What I will say is that the look is glossy and the surface really feels to be protected by something - you can definitely feel it there on the paint.

I'll keep it for sniffing and will probably go for another retro-detail in a year, or so, just on something.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

... just taken some snaps of the advice on the tin, which really must be followed with this product:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/simoniz_original_car_wax/DSCF3123.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/simoniz_original_car_wax/DSCF3126.jpg

You do need to be quick - this is practically a WOWO wax: Wipe On ... Wipe Off

Actually, it's a *WOWOBQ!!! Wipe On ... Wipe Off ... Bloomin' Quick!*


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Thought that stuff was extinct...If I see some at my local store I'll give it a go!


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Orca, you beat me to it! 

Picked some up in Halfords on Sunday 1st thing, and had just enough time to beat the light and try it in the afternoon.

As you say the smell is amazing, worthers originals chocolate toffee smell.

I used a dampened megs pad, it goes on super easy in a super thin layer, far easier than Collinite 915, but thats when the fun begins! 

You have to wipe it off straight away!! In a quick enough time that you can't even do a full panel in January! As you said it does seem to leave a real layer behind that you can feel.

I was using a SP Uber towel to remove, but found it a bit easier with a waffle type towel with a bit of bite, it takes some serious elbow grease if you leave it too long!

Anyone got any other technqiues to make it easier to use? What about warming the wax up a bit?

The finish was very similar to Collinite 915 that I then tried back to back.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Simmo said:


> Orca, you beat me to it!
> 
> Picked some up in Halfords on Sunday 1st thing, and had just enough time to beat the light and try it in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think warming it up would help, I won't be trying mine fully until the temperatures are into double digits, although on the instructions as Orca shows in the pics, it suggests not to let the product dry.
I wonder if it is worth getting someone to buff off as soon as another is aplying


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

If anyone trying it has used Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, the best technique is very similar.


Have the foam pad in one hand and a folded microfibre in the other.
Wax on ... and wax off with the cloth after a brief pause. Change cloths as it gets clogged up.
Work on small areas no larger than about 18" square - DON'T do a whole panel in one go.
Beyond those guidelines, you'll find your own way given temperature and humidity, as with any wax.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> If anyone trying it has used Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, the best technique is very similar.
> 
> 
> Have the foam pad in one hand and a folded microfibre in the other.
> ...


I vac'd the car this afternoon, so tried some of the new tin on the bonnet, polished 1st with Simoniz maxwax then applied to half the bonnet, even at 9c outside, was going off too quickly to buff, so on the other half applied the length of the bonnet and buffed straight after, was easier that way, it was getting dark , done the old water spray test and the beading is fab, couldn't get the angle to show the depth of shine off my phone's camera


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Orca said:


> Beyond those guidelines, you'll find your own way given temperature and humidity, as with any wax.


Very true, how well you adapt to the nuances of each wax takes some time and experience but is possible... Beautiful C900 btw, it is very rare you see one that is so straight, especially the SPG panels!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

christian900se said:


> ... Beautiful C900 btw, it is very rare you see one that is so straight, especially the SPG panels!


Thanks, man. Yeah, that car is a very loved car ... it has to be ... it's the wife's! It was a low miler imported from Singapore and got a few knocks and scrapes on the bumpers and one arch while it was in London, but my garage sorted all that out and gave a partial re-spray over that arch and over the bonnet. It's had a lot of work done to the engine and is really a "keeper" for us.

Here's my Classic 900 ... an 8V ... "mildly" tuned, of course:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd2008/DSCF7207.jpg

I'm very much an 8V pilot. Both cars are used daily ... as they should be ... driven!

Cheers ... as we were :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hmm...I won't be trying this stuff out after all then. I simply can't abide products that are 'difficult'. When there's so much quality gear that's a doddle and a pleasure to use; in either cold conditions, direct sunlight, you name it. Stuff that makes the job harder than it needs to be doesn't interest me one iota. I don't want to be in a 'battle' when I'm detailing; worried if I've left it too long, or that if the phone rings I'm going to have a right job on buffing residue off - nah, no thanks, not for me.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

What's up Viper? Chicken? :devil:

I know exactly what you're saying - there are indeed so many products that are easy to apply and remove with the same "look". With this one, it really is a WOWO. Done that way, there should be no problems ... but, as you say, if you're broken off for a minute and the stuff bonds solid, you need some effort to get it off. Wiping over again with a product laden pad helps, but it doesn't go all the way.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Orca said:


> Thanks, man. Yeah, that car is a very loved car ... it has to be ... it's the wife's! It was a low miler imported from Singapore and got a few knocks and scrapes on the bumpers and one arch while it was in London, but my garage sorted all that out and gave a partial re-spray over that arch and over the bonnet. It's had a lot of work done to the engine and is really a "keeper" for us.
> 
> Here's my Classic 900 ... an 8V ... "mildly" tuned, of course. I'm very much an 8V pilot. Both cars are used daily ... as they should be ... driven!
> 
> Cheers ... as we were :thumb:


Awesome, the whaletail and the super Incas look stunning together. If my ng900 wasn't such a handful, I would have had a '88 or newer SPG by now. Anyways, enough off-topic since its best not to get me started talking about Saabs.


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Viper said:


> Hmm...I won't be trying this stuff out after all then. I simply can't abide products that are 'difficult'. When there's so much quality gear that's a doddle and a pleasure to use; in either cold conditions, direct sunlight, you name it. Stuff that makes the job harder than it needs to be doesn't interest me one iota. I don't want to be in a 'battle' when I'm detailing; worried if I've left it too long, or that if the phone rings I'm going to have a right job on buffing residue off - nah, no thanks, not for me.


thats pretty much my thoughts after trying it, I hoped it would be less difficult than 915...but its more! hey ho there's always ebay!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Orca said:


> What's up Viper? Chicken? :devil:
> 
> I know exactly what you're saying - there are indeed so many products that are easy to apply and remove with the same "look". With this one, it really is a WOWO. Done that way, there should be no problems ... but, as you say, if you're broken off for a minute and the stuff bonds solid, you need some effort to get it off. Wiping over again with a product laden pad helps, but it doesn't go all the way.


:lol: Not 'chicken' no :lol: It's just I know how quickly I can turn from being in a pleasant mood to being in a blind rage (seriously, and it is a problem I could do with addressing, but I digress), and products that cause me issues or make a mess leaving me no time to correct them can easily 'flick' me so I avoid them for that reason. I know...I'm a psychopath


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday. :thumb:

It wasn't that cheap for me tough. I paid 8GBP (Halfords) + 3 GBP (Shipping) + 16 USD (Aramex) for Simoniz Original Paste.

I couldn't resist and grabbed the liquid batch in the store here. :lol: 8 GBP Max Wax, 6 GBP for others.

So it is a family reunion for Simoniz's


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice haul :thumb: Have fun ...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ncie Simoniz kit koko :thumb:
what is the color of the liquid simoniz original wax ?
and do you think original wax paste same the liquid one ?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Ncie Simoniz kit koko :thumb:
> what is the color of the liquid simoniz original wax ?
> and do you think original wax paste same the liquid one ?


Thanks Maxi. It should be beige but I don't have it with of so can't really comment. I haven't opened the paste ver yet. #16 leaked once open so I reserve it for my first use when the weather permits.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Washed the car today, here is the Simoniz on the bonnet 2 weeks on, used Ag pressure wash (PH 13.45 neat)


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It is still sheeting quite spectacularly down the sides of our black car. I didn't even need to "sheet rinse" after washing ... it was dry already.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> It is still sheeting quite spectacularly down the sides of our black car. I didn't even need to "sheet rinse" after washing ... it was dry already.


Spooky, I was just going to post to see how you were getting on with it


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

With the occasionally wet weather coupled with low strong sun, you can well imagine that the black paintwork gets covered in road filth that then gets baked on. The top panels suffer from standing water which then dries, leaving a stippled dust pattern.

Simoniz is on the side panels and the top panels are the continuation of the Autoglym HD Wax that I put on the car back in early December.

Back to the Simoniz - I usually wash the car with Autoglym shampoo and the dirt just comes off effortlessly. More than that, as I said above, sheeting is superb! The panel is then dry with a normal rinse and no need for a "sheet rinse" and pat dry.

My next cleanse and wax (within the next 4-6 weeks) will see Simoniz on the top panels. Usually we have dreary wet weather until April time, so plenty of opportunity to see it in repeating wet/dry weather. I'd like to get some on my white car, too.

After that, I switch to Victoria Wax for the spring, just because I like it and Dodo Juice Supernatural on both cars through the summer months like last year, which I absolutely adored. Next winter, Simoniz could be the wax of preference on the black car ... Finish Kare 1000P being my preference on white when the light changes in Autumn.

Yeah, impressive. I'm very keen to see it on top panels on our car - see how beading is. It does look good on yours Avanti.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

This is the wing with the same one coat of wax after we had a light rain shower this morning


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

how long has it been on the wing mate?

i've got this stuff and i have to say, for the money its excellent!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jason2800 said:


> how long has it been on the wing mate?
> 
> i've got this stuff and i have to say, for the money its excellent!


Was applied early Jan or late Dec , the wing is just sitting in the back garden since application.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I am of the opinion that it is still performing on the sides of our black car, but I am seeing a more "greasy" film now prior to washing. I guess the protection is still there, but the resistance to dirt sticking to the surface is waning, most noticeable on the off-side of the car that takes the brunt of passing traffic and the salty filth kicked up.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

i think this is very good value for money, for the £8 you spend it is slightly harder to apply than the dodo i have but its only 8 quid.

Its well worth the buy and i would recommend it to people on a budget and also to people who don't really buy off the net as its in halfords.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

... with over two months on a car kept on a busy main road with filth liberally sprayed over constantly, I am very impressed indeed with this wax. With changing seasons, I polished it off today and popped another brand on. I'm trying it out on wheels now.

I'll definitely use it again and have designs on blending it with something to help the removal ... perhaps a small quantity of P21S. Mad scientist experiments will go ahead at some point.


----------



## RobRX8 (Feb 14, 2010)

I found that using a microfibre instead of sponge applicator helps as you can buff most of it back off as you apply it
Don't use it on glass, still smearing on my test spot

works really well on wheels and indeed bathroom tiles lol good purchase for 8 quid, but not the easiest thing to work with

I am not getting the longevity some of you are with it either, the back & lower sides of my car loses the coating very quickly in this (admittedly crap) weather. I might be being overly critical though, not sure many waxes would last lol but at the end of the week its pretty much done for in places and I had to top it up at the weekend again.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting, Rob - I applied to my wheels on Sunday with a microfibre pad and did think about ditching it for a foam pad after a couple of wheels. I much preferred foam.

I know what you mean about sort of buffing off most of it as you spread it - it does dry very quickly, doesn't it? With a microfibre, I think you get more on the pad and can work over already dried caked on areas with fresh product still held in the fibre.

Either way, I applied and buffed off with a EuroW deep pile towel straight away. Cracking finish. I'll be using it on paintwork again on something I've got coming up.

I know it smells really chemically, but you can smell the carnauba in there ... or at least, so sugary scent which they might have put in but given the cost, I doubt it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RobRX8 said:


> I found that using a microfibre instead of sponge applicator helps as you can buff most of it back off as you apply it
> Don't use it on glass, still smearing on my test spot
> 
> works really well on wheels and indeed bathroom tiles lol good purchase for 8 quid, but not the easiest thing to work with
> ...


The wing in the back garden is still beading well, when I next get chance I will try application using stockinette cloth and will report back how I get on :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have some unopened Stockinette from my Bilt Hamber kit that I bought a couple of years ago. I'll crack the packet open and try it next time I use the wax - I fear to use stockinette on our black car which is really fine paintwork, but maybe something clearcoated ...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Beading is fantastic. Here's a few pics (sadly no beading ones lol) -


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Orca said:


> I have some unopened Stockinette from my Bilt Hamber kit that I bought a couple of years ago. I'll crack the packet open and try it next time I use the wax - I fear to use stockinette on our black car which is really fine paintwork, but maybe something clearcoated ...


I was just thinking the same thing. There must be a trick of our fathers 

I also have that Bilt Hamber stockinette unopened, and some AG Perfect Polishing Clothes I have bought to get some more bite for polishes and SRP. They also look good for breaking the hard residue of tough ones as seen in AGs product videos. They may work even better than short pile MFs.

I would definetely keep some handy along with some short piled Carlack MFs.


----------

